# Kaninchen mit Zebrafell



## Bianchina (5. März 2005)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

hallo zusammen, bin neu hier und möchte direkt mal mit ner frage anfangen.
bin neuling( aber sehr interessiert) im Bereich Grafikdesign.
Habe aber schon einige schöne Arbeiten zusammengestellt.
Leider komme ich über ein Problem nicht weg...habe mal in ner Werbeanzeige ein Kaninchen mit Zebrafell gesehen.
Habe jetzt mit Photoshop versucht dies nachzuahmen, habe aber leider nichts sehenswertes hinbekommen.
hat jemand für mich nen Tip wie`s klappen könnte?
Vielen Dank schon im Voraus, Bianchina


----------



## versuch13 (5. März 2005)

Hi,

da du es ja in einer Werbeanzeige gesehen hast, zeigt das ja das potential des Gestalters oder? 
Allerdings ist es gar nicht so schwer. Das Muster hast du schon erstellt oder? 
Häng mal einen Versuch an, das macht es dann insoweit schon mal einfacher zu sehen wo man jetzt noch Tipps für geben kann.

MfG


----------



## Bianchina (5. März 2005)

erst mal danke für die antwort....
nein, ein muster hab ich noch nicht erstellt.
habe einen zebrauausschnitt verwendet um ihn dann mit dem kaninchenbild zusammenzufügen.
sorry, bin echt anfänger----


----------



## Bianchina (5. März 2005)

erst mal danke für die antwort....
nein, ein muster hab ich noch nicht erstellt.
habe einen zebrauausschnitt verwendet um ihn dann mit dem kaninchenbild zusammenzufügen.
sorry, bin echt anfänger----


----------



## Bianchina (5. März 2005)

war wohl doch kein zebra, sondern ein tigerfell. im link findet ihr ein beispielfoto....
weiß jemand wie´s geht

http://www.nadine-deger.de/Unsere_Hasen/tiger-hase.jpg


----------



## versuch13 (5. März 2005)

Hi,

kann das sein das der Hase halt einfach so aussieht?

Nein, es wird wohl gebrushed sein, auf einer extra Ebene, welche du dann entweder in der Tansparenz etwas runterschraubst, oder mit den Blendmodes einfach mal etwas experimentieren.

MfG


----------

